# A few questions about cedar plugs



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

A picked up a few cedar plugs yesterday, natural and red and white.

First, how should I rig them? I guess they are used mainly for tuna but I think a king or a wahoo might eat one. If they are rigged with mono will the lure protect the leader from toothy fish?

Second, can I troll them fast (15+ kts) for wahoo while I'm running? I'm guess I should use a trolling sinker if I do. How much weight, 1 lb? Are there better options for trolling while running?

Lastly, if not trolling while running how fast should I troll them and where should I put them (way back, down the center, on a rigger, etc.)?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I rig mine with 200# mono. Make sure you put a swivel, otherwise it'll twist your line like crazy. As far as speed, don't know about 15+, maybe someone else will have an idea. I drag mine around 8-10 kts. I typically run mine on the shotgun.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I rig mine on 125lb mono and have never lost one due to a cutoff. I may just be lucky or the lure is protection enough. The cedar plug is such a great lure because it will run in pretty much any position but my favorite spots are either shotgun of course or from a flatline with or without a weight.

Theres no reason you shouldn't catch fish on them above 15 knots but I would definitely say there are better lures to use like a weighted ilander, billy bait, mylure or other heavily weighted lure that is made for those speeds. If wahoo is your idea for the high speed trolling, then the cedar is not gonna produce as much although I have caught them on 'em before.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have only seen one size of Billy Bait, about 4-6" long. Is that what you're talking about or are there longer versions?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Saw on the Florida Fish Reports last night, someone/company has come up with an aluminum plug. Looks interesting....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I use some aluminum plugs, can't very well call them cedar. I use 2 sizes, 3 and 6 inch and I normally pull them at high speeds, 15 - 20 kts. I can't say I catch a lot of fish on them but it's the fact that I'm trolling them when I'm going from one place to another to resume troll or bottom. Even though they didn't catch a lot of fish, they were all fish that wouldn't have been caught if I hadn't been dragging them. Just keep in mind the the faster you go the quicker you will dump line especially on a big fish.


----------

